# Any meet up groups near Flitwick Bedfordshire?



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi.

Would be really nice to meet some people to gain some support and who are in the same situation as me. Finding things really hard at the minute and don't feel people really understand, unless they have been through it too.
I think this site is a great help though. 

Thanks for reading x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I am PM'd you. I live about 20 minutes to you. I have been through the process and now have a two year old son. If you would like to meet for a coffee some time let me know.

I know some others live MK/Northampton way so perhaps we could arrange a mini meet up as well if you are interested or if any other singles who are going through tx are on the board who live local(ish) they can let us know so we can organise something.

Fraggles xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Lizzo,

Sorry to hear you're having a tough time. This really can be a bloody difficult experience. What stage are you at at the moment? thinking about having another go? have you had your immunes looked into at all? 

hang in there love and just keep talking and holler if you're struggling.

GG xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Lizzo,

Think you need a few of these   

If you can get yourself on a train to London (about 40 - 60 mins to Kings Cross from memory?) a number of the singles are meeting up each month. Might be worth the effort? See this thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=315361.msg5744345#new

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Lizzo what have you started it will be lovely to have some more singles around this neck of the woods to meet up. xx

Hi Josue30 lovely to see your news x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Lizzo, there is a singles meet up in banbury on 12th April if that's not too far for you to go? details here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=319219.0

GGx


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

I was so chuffed to see all your kind messages. Thank you for replying.

Fraggles- Got your Pm thank you, and yes that would be great to meet up expecially as your so near too. Definitely would like to meet Milton Keynes/Northampton way if others are meeting up too, as I'm not far from Mk. So pleased with the response from everyone. x

GG- Yes it really can be so hard at times. I carry on with my normal day then it just creeps up on me and hits me all over again, and there's only so much friends and family can say. 
I'm single a year and half now and been dating a bit, but feel like what bloke is going to accept me for whats wrong with me and what I want?! Then as soon as I tell them they would probably run a mile. I'm thinking going it alone, or do I wait for that special person that will accept me?!
Don't think I had immunes done, but did have the drip where they flush the vits etc through veins and had anti biotics too. 
I'm away on 12th what a shame, but thanks for the link anyway. x

A-mx- Ah thank you yes I do!! 
Thanks for the link I will see if they mind me going along. x

Josue30- Yes that would be great to meet up with you, and if others are near by too. I will Pm you too. x 

Hope your all having a nice weekend so far. 

Lizzo xx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Hi Lizzo, i live in a small village not far from Flitwick, junction12 
Let me know if you'd like to meet up for a coffee of lunch locally like at the Star or The Fancott

Electra x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Butterflies4ever I never knew that you were so close! I am J11 of the M1.x


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Really....we've probably passed each other on the road in traffic & not even realised  

Nice to see some familiar faces on here  


Electra x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

We'll probably find out we sit next to each other at work.


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Electra

Thanks for your post.
That would be great to meet up. Star would be nice if ok with you?
I think there's a few people near Mk way, would be nice to try arrange a mini meet up sometime too.

Lizzo x


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I am very close Junction 12 too. 

Yoga xx


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

That's great your near too Yoga.
Mabe we could arrange to meet up too.

Lizzo x


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Sounds good to me ladies...
when next week or the week after

Electra xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Are we talking weekday or weekend? And are babies welcome or would you prefer they weren't there.

F x


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi All.

I can make evenings or Sundays as I work Saturdays and mid week daytime.
Would be nice to meet babies too?

Lizzo x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi 
Evenings are difficult for me as I am a single mum and have little support in terms of childcare in the evenings and a sick mum who i am living with. I could potentially do a Sunday if others can.
x


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

That's exciting Josue30. I hope all goes well.

I'm afraid I can't make this Sunday as I'm away but can make the following Sunday if anyone can make that?

Lizzo x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi My littlepink when is little one due? x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh how lovely. What's her name? Many congratulations. x


----------

